
Strange seismic waves were picked up circling the globe on November 11 - docdeek
https://thewest.com.au/news/offbeat/strange-seismic-waves-were-picked-up-circling-the-globe-on-november-11-and-seismologists-are-now-trying-to-figure-out-why-ng-31a4e88570f95dfea9e1a0fe7a7daf2e
======
docdeek
Full title (too long for HN): Strange seismic waves were picked up circling
the globe on November 11, and seismologists are now trying to figure out why

